# hymer headlights



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Is anyone able to confirm if the side light on a 2003 Hymer B544 are from BMW or VW Golf, Where can i get one, and is a cracked lens a MOT failure. Thanks Smiler


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

If all fails brownhills would help but wate for someone to reply to you who will know better


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Bumping my own post


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry Smiler, I don't know the answer but your title refers to Hymer headlights :? 

Might be worth changing that for clarity.

Pete


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not sure I understand what you mean by a side light. If you mean parking light, this is a low power bulb that is integral with the headlight unit. The headlights are manufactured by Hella. You should be able to read the model number on the lens and ask a motor factor if they can get one for you.

Alternatively, do you mean the amber marker lights that are down the side of the vehicle? If so, I would think they are a pretty standard item. Again, try a motor factor.

Final thought; do you mean the high level running light at the top of the cab unit that shows white to the front and red to the rear? Again, I think they are a Hella unit.

Philip


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Philip, I might of missunderstood but I took it as the lenz assy of the van and not the lamps....


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes it is an Mot failure. Go to Hella site for replacement.

Keith


----------

